# Beckenham Audi mk3 order placed



## fox_94 (Jun 27, 2013)

Just got home from beckenham audi and I thought the looked really good, not as good as I thought but I think in black it will look stunning. I placed an order on a 2.0 tfsi Quattro stronic s line, car is going to be black and options fitted are 20inch alloys technology pack super sports seats matrix headlights and all rain sensors and front and rear parking sensors. The price of the car was £39,980 which is high but I couldn't see the point in not adding any good extras. Car delivery date was estimated December 10th.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Did they let you test drive it?

Or maybe let you sit in it and start the engine?


----------



## TT84 (Aug 13, 2014)

fox_94 said:


> Just got home from beckenham audi and I thought the looked really good, not as good as I thought but I think in black it will look stunning. I placed an order on a 2.0 tfsi Quattro stronic s line, car is going to be black and options fitted are 20inch alloys technology pack super sports seats matrix headlights and all rain sensors and front and rear parking sensors. The price of the car was £39,980 which is high but I couldn't see the point in not adding any good extras. Car delivery date was estimated December 10th.


Why didn't you add the comfort and sound package?

B&O speakers + Digital controls for the A/C, in the vents?


----------



## fox_94 (Jun 27, 2013)

No test drive and no start up but the one of the salesman had driven the mk3 and said it was superb, I know he wouldn't say its useless but judging from previous models I think it will be good. He did say they will be getting a demo car in November. I got the upgraded audi sound system and also got the digital temp controls.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

£40k !!! that's £10k more than equivalent MK2 deals !


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice one OP; I can imagine you`re well-excited for collection already !


----------



## bomasspot (Mar 13, 2011)

My partner and myself went to the Beckenham preview also but she wants to wait for the TTS to come out next year and hopefully some discounts then :lol: . I too didn't think the car was that good but maybe because it wasn't too dissimilar to the mk2 or maybe it was presented in the wrong colour but I definitely liked the inside of the car now, much more modern and clean. The back of the car too looks good with the exhaust closer together like the mk1. Good luck with your purchase and the waiting :roll:


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

blaird03 said:


> £40k !!! that's £10k more than equivalent MK2 deals !


I remember the Mk 1 225bhp I bought new in 1999 was a fiver short of thirty grand.

Considering inflation and the advances in body, chassis, engine and technology a price increase of 20% on the basic model fifteen years on isn't really too bad plus the spec on the basic model is much higher. Shame about the new body shape


----------



## fox_94 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm not to sure on how discounts will go as beckenham is limited to 45 per year and they said they've sold 7 already and it's only been on sale a month or so?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

£40K is just nuts. Hope you got a £5K discount with that.


----------



## TT84 (Aug 13, 2014)

fox_94 said:


> Just got home from beckenham audi and I thought the looked really good, not as good as I thought but I think in black it will look stunning. I placed an order on a 2.0 tfsi Quattro stronic s line, car is going to be black and options fitted are 20inch alloys technology pack super sports seats matrix headlights and all rain sensors and front and rear parking sensors. The price of the car was £39,980 which is high but I couldn't see the point in not adding any good extras. Car delivery date was estimated December 10th.


You should've ordered through Orange Wheels, I got 5% off mine and it's still through a normal Audi Dealer.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

TT84 said:


> fox_94 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from beckenham audi and I thought the looked really good, not as good as I thought but I think in black it will look stunning. I placed an order on a 2.0 tfsi Quattro stronic s line, car is going to be black and options fitted are 20inch alloys technology pack super sports seats matrix headlights and all rain sensors and front and rear parking sensors. The price of the car was £39,980 which is high but I couldn't see the point in not adding any good extras. Car delivery date was estimated December 10th.
> ...


Have you got an estimated delivery date yet?


----------



## TT84 (Aug 13, 2014)

December.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

TT84 said:


> fox_94 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from beckenham audi and I thought the looked really good, not as good as I thought but I think in black it will look stunning. I placed an order on a 2.0 tfsi Quattro stronic s line, car is going to be black and options fitted are 20inch alloys technology pack super sports seats matrix headlights and all rain sensors and front and rear parking sensors. The price of the car was £39,980 which is high but I couldn't see the point in not adding any good extras. Car delivery date was estimated December 10th.
> ...


Probably because he didn't want it :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

fox_94 said:


> No test drive and no start up but the one of the salesman had driven the mk3 and said it was superb, I know he wouldn't say its useless but judging from previous models I think it will be good. He did say they will be getting a demo car in November. I got the upgraded audi sound system and also got the digital temp controls.


If you test drive and don't like it / find seating position wrong etc, will they refund deposit?


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

What deal did you go with?

PCP?

If so what's the residual after the agreement period??

40-45-50-55%

I am toying with the idea but not if it's worth sweet FA after 3 or 4 years....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Out of interest... how much do the 20" wheels push up the road tax?

A drop in the ocean I'm sure.

:?


----------



## welshrover (Jun 23, 2014)

fox_94 said:


> Just got home from beckenham audi and I thought the looked really good, not as good as I thought but I think in black it will look stunning. I placed an order on a 2.0 tfsi Quattro stronic s line, car is going to be black and options fitted are 20inch alloys technology pack super sports seats matrix headlights and all rain sensors and front and rear parking sensors. The price of the car was £39,980 which is high but I couldn't see the point in not adding any good extras. Car delivery date was estimated December 10th.


Did they give you a good trade-in??


----------

